# Watery bearded dragon poop?



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Hey guys
just want to ask a quick question. I've noticed when I feed my dragon crickets which is every other day the next day she will quite often not go to the toilet. I rang the vets and she said thats fine as long as it's more than once a week. Just seems strange that would happen. 

Also she's just been this morning after not going yesterday and it was really runny. The soild parts are barely formed, there was a greenish watery stuff that came with along with the normal amount water that comes out with her poop normally and the urates are hard and chalky. Does anyone know if it's normal for her not go after eating crickets and weather her poop sounds normal? They used to be really well formed.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

If her poo continues to be watery and an odd colour then you need to take a sample to the vets for testing. She could have parasites. Unless the dragon is very young they don't generally go every day any way.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

I read that if they have a slight green tint to the poo it was normal but it was the green watery stuff that worried me. I will get a sample done just the vets is a half n hour drive away and I don't drive so it just trying to organise it properly.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

It could be many things, but if it goes on for too long a check is a good idea to make sure it isnt paracites.

Common causes are the veggies you are feeding, so things like iceberg lettuce will give them diahorrea where the water content is so high. A mix of veggies, spring greens, celery, cucumber, bell peppers, bok choi etc are all good, some things like apple bits or carrot can be fed very occationally...But mix up the veggies you give. 

I found this page really useful as a food guide, and more specifically, what not to feed or to feed only occationally.
UK Bearded Dragons Feeding Guide
There are others, but as a everyday staple veggie list mostly people seem to use Kale, Spring Greens, Celery and small amounts of bell peppers all chopped up and then sprinkled with calcium.

Another thing could be multivit powder (too much will upset their stomachs) only sprinkle a small amount of that stuff and only a couple of times a week.

I have found insects tend to act a bit like fibre does for humans, veggies alone get completely broken down. A mix of insects such as crickets, roaches and some mealworms (mealworms have more shell than meat to them so dont use these on their own). things like waxworms make good treat food but are very fatty.

The urate should be white and chalky, thats a good sign, if it starts being yellowish then thats a sign of dehydration.


----------



## Nanospecs (May 26, 2014)

My beardie has had watery poo as long as 've had him  (18 months). 
He's been to the vet to get checked for parasites, and mainly eats locust. Have never been able to solve it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Could you give some finer husbandry details.
Over-all enviroment, basking temperature/ surface temperature/ ambients etc? 
UVB source, (brand) how often it is replaced etc? 
How much in grams would you say in average he is eating daily? 
Enclosure size?
Etc. 

It sounds to me (if everything else has been ruled out) his food possibly may not be being digested properly.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Nanospecs said:


> My beardie has had watery poo as long as 've had him  (18 months).
> He's been to the vet to get checked for parasites, and mainly eats locust. Have never been able to solve it.


At 18 months a diet of mainly/purely locusts is not really appropriate.
This is almost considered adult age and there should be far far more veggies than insects at this age, rough approximation is 75% veggies 25% insects.

Spring greens,Dandelions (be careful where they come from and prefereably grow your own), Escarole, Cucumber, Kale and Rocket are all good everyday veggies, so is butternut squash but you need to cook it to soften it up. Chop it all up into bits and put it in a shallow dish towards the cool end of the vivarium with a dusting of calcium powder, couple of times a week a light dusting of multivit powder.
Others like Bell peppers, celery, apple are all good to use a few times a week. Varying the salad like this also benefits your dragon a lot more than the same veggies all the time.

Insects can be fed as lunch/late lunch but salad should be in there always available so in in the morning first thing and maybe top it up a little if needed when you give the insects, i would do insects every other day as well, and use crickets/roachs more than locusts. Dust them with calcium powder.
Locusts make nice treats.

Below is a link to a page that has quite a lot of infor on fod types and explainations about them and beardie nutrition
UK Bearded Dragons Feeding Guide


----------

